# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسی VB > آموزش: آموزش ویژوال بیسیک مبتدی

## teardrop

به نام خدا
این یک فایل PDF برای کسانی که هنوز مبتدی هستند.
این فایل یک یادگاری از دوران هنرستان هست.
e-book vb6 school.part1.rar
e-book vb6 school.part2.rar
e-book vb6 school.part3.rar
e-book vb6 school.part4.rar

----------


## arak2013

با سلام
قسمت اول رو باز کرد .
قسمتهای بعدی رو هیچ کدوم باز نکرد . 
یه ارور می ده . به این ترتیب :
untitled.JPG
نمی شه کاریش کرد ؟
با تشکر

----------


## teardrop

همشو دانلود کن و در یک مسیر باشن، بعد روی قمست اول کلیک راست کن گزینه ی Extract here رو بزن

----------


## arak2013

باسلام
خوب نگاه کن
untitled.JPG
قسمت اول رو همون طور که گفتی انجام دادم . 
برا قسمت دوم ببین چه اروری می ده.
ممنون که به دادم رسیدی .
چی کارش کنم؟
باتشکر
(منتظم)

----------


## teardrop

به نام خدا
خودم یکبار دیگه دانلود کردم و امتحانش کردم و باز شد.
همانطور که گفتم *فقط* روی فایل *اول*  e-book vb6 school.part1.rar کلیک راست کن و بعد گزینه ی Extract here رو کلیک کن دیگه فایل های دیگه رو ولش کن
کلا یک فایل آموزشی هستش نه 4 تا به علت کمبود فضا به 4 قسمت خردش کردیم

----------

